# Dentist Immigration



## LeeAus (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I am dentist from Egypt, i am 27 . when i was looking for how can i immigrate, there is something called skill assessment authority. I don't understand what is it about and do i have to gain a dental license for practicing dentistry in Australia before i apply for immigration or it doesn't have anything to do with it.. I just don't understand. Thanks


----------



## Owen Small (Feb 5, 2014)

LeeAus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am dentist from Egypt, i am 27 . when i was looking for how can i immigrate, there is something called skill assessment authority. I don't understand what is it about and do i have to gain a dental license for practicing dentistry in Australia before i apply for immigration or it doesn't have anything to do with it.. I just don't understand. Thanks


Hi LeeAus,

To apply for a General Skilled Visa as a Dentist you must obtain a skills assessment from the Dental Council (Australian Dental Council - Skills Assessments) and you also must obtain compulsory registration with the Dental Board to be able to practice; Dental Board of Australia - Home.

Kind Regards,
Owen


----------



## LeeAus (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you Owen, from what i understood that the skill assessment is just an application i fill, right ? and then for being able to practice dentistry in Australia, i have to complete the dental board. But my question is: The skill assessment is a must for immigration, but do i have to gain the license first(in other words finish the dental board) then apply for immigration or just the skill assessment ? thank you


----------



## Owen Small (Feb 5, 2014)

LeeAus said:


> Thank you Owen, from what i understood that the skill assessment is just an application i fill, right ? and then for being able to practice dentistry in Australia, i have to complete the dental board. But my question is: The skill assessment is a must for immigration, but do i have to gain the license first(in other words finish the dental board) then apply for immigration or just the skill assessment ? thank you


I would advise that you review the websites for both bodies and contact them directly for further guidance. All occupations for Australia have a different process for skills assessments and registrations and this is not part of immigration law but determined by these independent bodies. Some health practitioners can only obtain limited registration and then will require sponsorship from an employer in Australia on a 457 temporary visa before meeting criteria for full registration and then being able to complete skills assessments and meet criteria to apply for permanent residency.

Kind Regards,
Owen


----------



## oreos_22 (Jan 4, 2015)

LeeAus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am dentist from Egypt, i am 27 . when i was looking for how can i immigrate, there is something called skill assessment authority. I don't understand what is it about and do i have to gain a dental license for practicing dentistry in Australia before i apply for immigration or it doesn't have anything to do with it.. I just don't understand. Thanks


Hi! This is off topic but I was wondering if I wanted to go and work in Egypt, how would I get the dental license? (After graduating from United States)


----------



## lo.i (May 17, 2015)

oreos_22 said:


> Hi! This is off topic but I was wondering if I wanted to go and work in Egypt, how would I get the dental license? (After graduating from United States)


Hi oreos 22

If you already have got an american licence as a dentist its so easy to get licensed in egypt by what is so called here " superior universities council" afterwards you can freely practice dentistry in Egypt . i think that the only thing will be difficult is practicing with public as long as you don't know arabic language . 
but the good news that you can find a job at tourists gathering places and resorts .


----------



## SPK (Jul 27, 2015)

I have done M.D.S. (Masters of dental surgery) from NAAC Accredited University in India. I want to know if I can get a job by searching and applying online or the country would prefer dentists who are staying in Australia. Is it better to get immigration clearance first or write my DBA licensing exams first?


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

I believe dentist is not anymore on the list of jobs in demand in Australia - but migration agent should be able to confirm this.


----------



## SPK (Jul 27, 2015)

Helene said:


> I believe dentist is not anymore on the list of jobs in demand in Australia - but migration agent should be able to confirm this.


Thank you Helene. If you know any other info regarding this, pls do provide me.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dentist is no longer on the SOL, but it's still on the CSOL so you can look into a 190 visa if you're sponsored by a state, or an employer-sponsored visa if you can find someone to sponsor you.


----------



## SPK (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you Maggie. So I should probably clear my Licensing exams first, get a job and then apply for visa. Will that work out better?


----------

